# Stanley Bailey Planes - Made in England vs Made in USA



## SVB (29 Nov 2009)

A quick question - used stanleys seem to be made either in England or USA.

Are there any major differences in quality or features? Does either indicate a particular age?

Any tips appreciated.

S


----------



## Tom K (29 Nov 2009)

All old Stanleys are pants, you should particulary avoid pre WW11 made in the USA items. HTH


----------



## PeterBassett (29 Nov 2009)

Methinks someone doesn't want anymore competition! :lol:


----------



## SVB (29 Nov 2009)

HTH???? :? 

Do we need a glossary for this forum - either I am a non-trendy luddite or the abbreviations are getting worse.

Reminds me of someone sending a text (probably not the most appropriate anyway) to send condolances on hearing of a death in a freinds family. They ended the text with 'lol' thinking it meant 'lots of love', apparently 'laugh out loud' is the correct meaning!

S


----------



## Tom K (29 Nov 2009)

Hope that helps! HTH :lol:


----------



## David C (29 Nov 2009)

I would reverse that comment.

All recent Stanleys are awful.

In my experience old USA Stanleys are very good, particularly 1920 to 1930. We have even tuned up pre 1900 planes.

David Charlesworth


----------



## Tom K (29 Nov 2009)

David C":13xlyvzu said:


> I would reverse that comment.
> 
> All recent Stanleys are awful.
> 
> ...



Shh .. its a secret :lol: I may have a couple.


----------



## Vann (29 Nov 2009)

SVB":38f7txd0 said:


> A quick question - used stanleys seem to be made either in England or USA.


 Or Canada, or Australia...


SVB":38f7txd0 said:


> Are there any major differences in quality or features? Does either indicate a particular age?


If I recall correctly, Stanley didn't start UK production until ~1935. With WW2 marking the start of the decline in quality, I guess the majority of UK made planes will be lower quality. Whereas, as the majority of USA made Stanleys were pre-WW2, the majority would be higher quality. 
As for, say a 1935 UK vrs a 1935 USA model - I wouldn't have a clue...  

Cheers, Vann


----------



## TrimTheKing (29 Nov 2009)

Tom K":ljroyfb7 said:


> All old Stanleys are pants, you should particulary avoid pre WW11 made in the USA items. HTH


World War Eleven??? Have I been in a coma for a few years?


----------



## Tom K (29 Nov 2009)

Yes Wizer no longer posts on the forum you have entered the twilight zone.


----------



## head clansman (29 Nov 2009)

hi 

all old stanley are not pants at all , :evil: mine i've had since i started work back in 1965 are still going strong , i would tend to agree that the modern one' with plastic handles are rubbish ,IMHO the older the better having said that someone will be along shortly and disagree with me, the type of plane we all use regardless of what make they are , are the individuals choice. hc


----------



## TrimTheKing (29 Nov 2009)

head clansman":29ie2x3u said:


> hi
> 
> all old stanley are not pants at all , :evil: mine i've had since i started work back in 1965 are still going strong , i would tend to agree that the modern one' with plastic handles are rubbish ,IMHO the older the better having said that someone will be along shortly and disagree with me, the type of plane we all use regardless of what make they are , are the individuals choice. hc


He was being ironic, bearing in mind that the older ones are more sought after for this very reason.


----------

